# Pubs, Whose Da Crew Man, Whose Da Crew !



## Bribie G (25/10/11)

Great to see that in the AABC national comp just finished in Adelaide, Pine Rivers Underground Brewers took out 3 of the (sadly only) 4 Queensland winning placings. 
Congrats to Lyall (Pale Lager), Rod Lock (APA) and Richard H. (Sweet Stout)

Also congrats to Simeon from BABBs (Weizen) - man those Mexicans had it all over us this year


----------



## winkle (25/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Great to see that in the AABC national comp just finished in Adelaide, Pine Rivers Underground Brewers took out 3 of the (sadly only) 4 Queensland winning placings.
> Congrats to Lyall (Pale Lager), Rod Lock (APA) and Richard H. (Sweet Stout)
> 
> Also congrats to Simeon from BABBs (Weizen) - man those Mexicans had it all over us this year




"Beaten like a red-haired step-child"
again


----------



## NickB (25/10/11)

Well, I've kept my record alive. Two years in a row: Stouts 1st/2nd in QABC, dead last in AABC.

Woot for me....... <_<


----------



## fcmcg (25/10/11)

Yes ,
Us Mexicans very glady took out best state !!!  
Sorry Bribie...guess the midnight liqour wasn't up to scratch this time h34r: 
Maybe next year......
Fergthevictorian


----------

